# Mass of roots in a toilet drain



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

A friend complained of a slow to non- existent drain on his toilet. I found a root mass the length of my arm & packed solid in a 4" cast iron drain. Funny thing is, there is not a tree or bush, or anything except grass, anywhere near the bathroom. Where the heck did the roots come from?
Steve


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Too much fiber in the occupants diet :laughing:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*I have several drain machines myself*

Roots from a tree can grow for up two 8 years after the tree is cut? You may have a settled ,mis- Alained coupling. Use a root cutter saw,then a spiral retriver to pull back roots. Add rootx with in i hour of cutting roots ,No water for 6 hrs! Maybe You'd like to borrow My General Maxi Rooter!


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Driftwood,
You are correct...the whole house is misaligned. It looks like it's been through an earthquake. My theory is that his slab (pieces, I assume) is held together solely by the rebar. Interior walls are loose because of the shifting. He just had me install crown molding. I don't know how long my tight joint will hold out. 
My friend thinks that he will turn a profit on this house. Ha ha.
Steve


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

Tree roots come from trees


----------



## jayson22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, tree roots do grow for years after a tree has been cut. I would make sure to use the proper equipment to cut the roots out of the pipe or you can end up damaging the pipe even more.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Try to determine the entry point in the pipe and repair it if possible. Rootx does work really well for a year then needs to be repeated. I always ask the tenants to at least give it 12 hours of no use for best results


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Good suggestions. But, I fear that this guy's house will continue to shift until he actually spends some money to get the foundation repaired correctly. I'm hoping that with the previous multiple soaks with chemicals like CLR, bleach & drain cleaner, that it might be awhile before the roots grow back.
They were hair roots, so it was pretty easy to cut them with a razor blade where the cast iron seam was.
Steve


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Look at a tree.

Imagine that a giant came along and picked the tree like a flower.

The roots (depending on the tree) will grow to the size of the crown and up to 2/3 beyond the crown.

When a seed hatches the plant looks like a piece of string. One part goes to the surface and collects co2 and light for photosynthesis.

The other half goes down to collect water and nutrients.

This is why it does not matter what way a seed is planted.

And yes, when a tree is cut down and the stump is left the plant will try to sustain life. It will try to grow again no matter the size both above the ground and below.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

oh and by the way, how far from the house did you find the roots??

The root ball can be distrubing the soil and causing the foundation to shift, or outright comprimising the strength of the foundation,more so if it is an "invasive species".


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jayrek,
There is no visible evidence that a tree was ever within 20 feet of the toilet. This one tree could not have done this much damage to the entire house. There must be a fault line somewhere. 
Steve


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

ok, Im comfused, where in the dwv system did you find the roots?

near the basement/crawlspace stack, or 50 feet away to the city sewer or septic. Little more info, you have me very interested.

I am not saying that the tree could cause all the damage, but here in new england you have to remove Ivy and certian trees when they get so big/so close to structures. They will grow into cracks in masonry and in between the framing and foundation. Then what happens is that with the feeding cycles of the plant ( transporting water ) the stems become mini hydraulic pumps. They swell and shrink in accordance with how much water they have in them. They cause minor cracks in the foundation,masonry, and wood framing at first. Now more water can get in, the plant response to this is to shoot out more growth in order to grab the nutrients. And the whole problem sno-balls.

I dont mean to sound like an expert, ( I am not, I am no arborist, my friend is ) and I get alot of clean-up work fixing sill plates, siding, repointing mortar, etc... from his clients when he shows them just how much damage the plants do, and cutting the plant down is just the start.

Everyone likes the look of Ivy until it shows up in your living room.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

No basements in this part of Texas. Roots were growing about 4" down from where the closet flange is. There is a separation where the cast iron 4" pipe connects. The roots are under the slab & from where is anyone's guess?
Steve


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Hummmm.

Was there landscaping nearby??Bushes etc?You said your friend wated to make money off the place, did he clean them out?

If the roots were rather small in size than this would be my guess. But is just that a guess.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

The best way is to take 1/2 stick dynamite (or two m-80's). you will need 2" of fuse for every 15 feet of sewer line. Set up your air at 80 psi and hook to main cleanout, light it and let it go. If all your calculations are correct you should blow the obstruction out of the way.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

That's a "Crock" about the explosives (he he).
No shrubs, bushes, nothing but grass for at least 20 feet.
Steve


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

How long ago did your friend buy it?

Someone flushed a plant.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*My guess*

closet flange conn. or wax ring is dumping water to feed roots. start by pulling toilet and checking it out.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

He bought it about 8 mo ago. I already pulled the toilet, that is how I was able to pull the 30" mass of roots out. The original cast iron closet flange & much of the lead skirt had long been removed & replaced by a compression flange: http://www.castlewholesalers.com/OATEY-43539-PVC-Replacement-for-Cast-Iron-Closet-Flange.html
Interesting closet flange. The roots were actually growing just below the flange. I couldn't see a break in the iron pipe & there was still alot of lead there?
I don't know how the roots got there, but the house was a foreclosure & might have been sitting awhile. Maybe Jayrek hit it on the nail & someone flushed (at least partially) a plant?
Steve


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

How old is the house? Any chance someone cut the tree, scraped the lot, didn't remove the stump and then poured the slab over it when building the house originally?


----------

